# silvertip bristlenose pleco



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so they like cleaning every else but my swords . is this weird our will they be there in time ???


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody????


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably in time you will see them there. i got albino bn and they clean my sword. hope that helps Cheers


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

they'll eventually clean your swords. just watch out when there isn't enough algae, that they may start chomping on the sword itself.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think when the puffer get bigger i can put in ottos. they are the true cleaners


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i think when the puffer get bigger i can put in ottos. they are the true cleaners


ottos and bristlenoses overlap in their choices, but they each eat algae the other doesn't. bristlenoses are more tolerant of varying water conditions, but they will eat your swords once they figure it out.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

My BNP's cleaned the swords, but did not damage them. Maybe the difference is they had lots of wood to chew on in their spare time.


----------

